# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  مباشر من إفطار حدائق الهيلتون 21  رمضان (صور)

## محمدين

*
معز بوب وجواندى وناصر أحمد ومحمد مامون ومحمدين
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
ود المامون وود الحاجة ومحمدين
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
جواندى وناصر أحمد
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## محمدين

*
المثنى
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
أحلى شباب
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
جلسة ما منظور مثيلها
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## محمدين

*
*

----------


## محمدين

*
*

----------


## محمدين

*
إيهاب
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
جواندى ورياض
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
عزو الماسورة (بلحة واحدة ما جابها)
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
يا موسى لكن ما بالغت
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
أرخبيل وميدو1
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


المثنى



:bluegrab:
اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو المثني مره وحده
اكيد شميت ريحه الاكل 
وينك وين ايامك
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					





 تتلمو في الخير 
ونصر الزعيم انشالله
والاحمر بالاصفر
حلو حلا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


جواندى ورياض



 سلامتك يارياض
 اعمل حسابك
 من ابوكدايس 
والرشاشه
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*يا شباب وشياب والله الصور كتيرة لكن الزمن مضايق (شغالين وكده) لكن بعدين نكمل إن شاء الله.
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لمة في الحرم ان شاء الله


بس سؤال الافطار دا مش اليوم  ولا 14 رمضان دي شنو

مباشر من إفطار حدائق الهيلتون 14 رمضان (صور)

ولا خصموا منكم اسبوع
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*لمة في الحرم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			Ehab M. Ali, mohammed_h_


رمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

لمة في الحرم ان شاء الله


بس سؤال الافطار دا مش اليوم  ولا 14 رمضان دي شنو

مباشر من إفطار حدائق الهيلتون 14 رمضان (صور)

ولا خصموا منكم اسبوع








الخبر اليقين عند محمدين
:28_1_6[1]:

*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*دايمآ مترابطييييييين
*

----------


## Deimos

*حقيقة جلسة أروع ما يكون ربنا يجمعنا في الحرم إن شاء الله .. 

ونسأل الله أن يتقبل صيامنا وقيامنا ..
*

----------


## محمدين

*
*

----------


## محمدين

*

عمر - جاميكا
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
عزو وموسى
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
عزو الماسورة
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
مايقومابى
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
(الوجيه) موسى المريخابى
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
عزو ومايقومابى
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
محمدين والبث المباشر
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
رياض (أبو نزار)
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
المشاغب موسى أينما حل تحل الضحكات (أريتها الضحاكات)
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
بحارى ومشروع ضحكة خجولة
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
الدينامو وجدى
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
عمنا جواندى
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
جغمتين بس وبقى يتكلم مع الكباية.
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
أرخبيل قبل الأذان
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
وبعد الأذان (فرق يا عزو فرق)
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*محمد فضل السيد عضو المنبر ونجم فريق أون لاين - مايقومابي


أرخبيل - ميدو1


ناصر أحمد - ود أم در


بحاري يكوضم


محمدين

*

----------


## محمدين

*
وهبة ونظرة تفاؤل رغم الهزيمة
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
ميدو1 أبى إلاَّ أن يحضر من مدنى ليشارك المنبر إفطاره .
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*واصل من غير فواصل ..
*

----------


## محمدين

*
ود المامون وقش الأكل فى الهدوم
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
الصورة دى بالذات حيرتنى .
والله يا مايقومابى ما عرفناها رقيص عروس ولا حاجة تانية .
هاتوا تعليقاتكم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
الحوري -alhory
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
السيد - نيولوك
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
ود فضل السيد (محمد)
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


ما عرفنا الإسم للأسف



حموري ( تقريباً ولا ماكده يا السيد )
*

----------


## محمدين

*
وده برضه ما عرفته
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


الصورة دى بالذات حيرتنى .
والله يا مايقومابى ما عرفناها رقيص عروس ولا حاجة تانية .
هاتوا تعليقاتكم يا صفوة



في داعي هسه يا محمدين ؟
إحنا ما إتفقنا ؟
لكن الصوره دي بعد البسبوسه
طبعا القومة زاتها قلبتني
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*
الصحان يقولوا يا ليل ... قشر بيض ما فضلناه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


والبيشبه ترطيبة ده برضه ما عرفته




السيــد ..

فنيلته المضيئة دي عملت لينا وجع عيون عاملة زي لافتات الشامبيون
*

----------


## محمدين

*
لحن الختام ... محمدين بالجمبة
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


وده برضه ما عرفته



ده (جاميكا ) بعد حلق شعرو وشال الطاقية !
نيولوك لزوم رمضان وكده !
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


وده برضه ما عرفته



 
جاميـــكا ...
*

----------


## محمدين

*بقى أن نذكر أن جميع هذه الصور بكاميرا المبدع عبد العزيز 24 ... حفظه الله ذخراً لنا ولمحبيه.

تخريمة :
إنت يا عزو (ذخراً ) دى جاية من (ذخيرة) ؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*والله ياود عمي ماقصرت ... مجهود كبير ومقدر ... مشكور بالجملة ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*دي آخر 7 صور ما نزلت 

الجرافي كومر


رياض عباس بخيت


معز بوب


ود الحاجة

*

----------


## Deimos

*ميدو1 - مجد الدين شريف


بدر الدين ( الأمين العام للأولتراس )


بحاري - عمر عثمان - أرخبيل

*

----------


## محمدين

*يا عزو فى صور للأخ عمر عثمان حاول نزلها.
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*لمة فى الحرم
فاتتنا والله
لكن خيرها فى غيرها
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

بقى أن نذكر أن جميع هذه الصور بكاميرا المبدع عبد العزيز 24 ... حفظه الله ذخراً لنا ولمحبيه.

تخريمة :
إنت يا عزو (ذخراً ) دى جاية من (ذخيرة) ؟



يديك العافية ياغالي ...

كورنر :
دي كاميرا القطاني ماحقتي ...
:mo13: :583: :2uge4p4: :565:

رد تخريمة :
سؤالك ده داير ليه زول شارب شامبيون ...
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					





نهارك زين
مبروووووك رصيد نزل
تجميعك اليوم
بيبسي ,سفن أب، تمرة، بيضة ،وكوم سندوتشات
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


محمدين والبث المباشر



 هههههههههههههههههاي
البث المباشر المعاك دا أسمه منو
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*لمة رمضانية اكثر من ممتازة وجو جميل والفة وود بين الاخوان 
وربنا يديم المحبة بين الناس
الاخ محمدين الله يديه العافية
الناس بتتونس وهو مشغول بتنزيل الصور وفرزها



*

----------


## acba77

*صور في قمة الروعة 
جلسة ما منظور مثيلا وربنا يديم المحبة بين الناس
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					





تعالوا هنا ديل وعرفناهم الزول الوراء داك شنو وكمان لابس شعار الهلال شفيع يا راجل
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


وهبة ونظرة تفاؤل رغم الهزيمة



تامل شنو وهزيمة شنو البضحكو فيها دى 
ايهاب داسى حاجه وراه باقى لى مصبن اكل وكدا 
معاك الكميرا الخفيه يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


الصورة دى بالذات حيرتنى .
والله يا مايقومابى ما عرفناها رقيص عروس ولا حاجة تانية .
هاتوا تعليقاتكم يا صفوة



اه اكل واكلنا طبعا دى معاها حنيه نقول اتمغا نشوف البعدا شنو 
انا قلت ليكم الجنى المتل وارغو ما هين
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


رياض (أبو نزار)



ابو نزار يستعرض الخطة التي سيلعب بها فريق اون لاين يوم غدا ويؤكد للجميع بان كأس دورة رمضان من نصيبه ويتمني من الاعضاء حضور المباراة غدا لمؤزرة والوقف خلف الفريق 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ان شاء الله دايماً متجمعين وتامين وسالمين 
كل سنة وانتو طيبين .

تكويعة :
ما يقومابي .. هسي انا اقول ليك شنو ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ان شاء الله دايماً متجمعين وتامين وسالمين 
كل سنة وانتو طيبين .

تكويعة :
ما يقومابي .. هسي انا اقول ليك شنو ؟؟؟



حررررم ما تقول أي حاجه !
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

اه اكل واكلنا طبعا دى معاها حنيه نقول اتمغا نشوف البعدا شنو 
انا قلت ليكم الجنى المتل وارغو ما هين



ده كلو من بسبوسة ( ود الحاجه )
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


أحلى شباب



يا جماعه الناس ديل بياكلو الشمس حيه دي تشاهد بعد الاذان ولا شنو
:016::016:
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					


جلسة ما منظور مثيلها




ان شاء الله جلسه في الحرم يا شباب !!
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الحمد لله الذى هبانا اخوان زى ديل وكفى
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

تعالوا هنا ديل وعرفناهم الزول الوراء داك شنو وكمان لابس شعار الهلال شفيع يا راجل



والله يا محجوب ملاحظتك قوية.....
قمنا بتوضيح الصورة...و طلع





شبل هلالى.....


*

----------


## جاميكا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله يا محجوب ملاحظتك قوية.....
قمنا بتوضيح الصورة...و طلع





شبل هلالى.....








بعيد عنك الهليلاب الايام دي شغالين شحده ساكت
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله يا محجوب ملاحظتك قوية.....
قمنا بتوضيح الصورة...و طلع





شبل هلالى.....





كانو بس يقولوا ليه ديل ناس مريخاب أون لاين

كان جدع الفنيلة دي وأعلن التوبة
*

----------


## محمدين

*الهليلابى ده لما فتشت تحت تحت لقيته عضو فى لجنة قوت اللعيبة .
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					







هاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي...هاهاها  هاهاهاهاااااااااااااااي...يا مصاريني...نياهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااع....هاه  اهاهاهاااااااي...بطني..بطني..

هاهاهاهاااااااي..

احم احم..رحمتك ولطفك يا رب.....
*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*متجمعين في الخير دائما ياااااااااارب
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*مالكن عزابه سااااااااااااااااى

قعده حلوة مامنظور مثيلها... ربنا يتقبل . ويخلى شباب المريخ للمريخ
*

----------


## صخر

*لمة في الحرم انشاء الله
ومزيدا من الترابط
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

هاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي...هاهاها  هاهاهاهاااااااااااااااي...يا مصاريني...نياهاهاهاهااااااااااااااااااااااع....هاه  اهاهاهاااااااي...بطني..بطني..

هاهاهاهاااااااي..

احم احم..رحمتك ولطفك يا رب.....



 هسى عليك دينك دى ضحكة زول صايم ؟!!!.
                        	*

----------


## alhorey

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

حموري ( تقريباً ولا ماكده يا السيد )



الاسم الحوري بعدين مستعجلين للصورة مالكم كان تخلوني اقفل خشمي
*

----------


## محمدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alhorey
					

الاسم الحوري بعدين مستعجلين للصورة مالكم كان تخلوني اقفل خشمي



 يا أخوى نحن ناس القحة ولا صمة الخشم.
                        	*

----------


## مستكاوي

*مجتمعين في الخير ان شاء الله
ويا بحــــــــــــــــــــــــــاري
شكرا  جزيـــــــــــــــــــلا
*

----------

